# Old School Profile AMP121 repair pics



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got around to fixing one of my old amps. This one had it's wires stressed a little too much and the ground broke right off from the PCB. Fixed that and redid the remote and speaker wires. 

[URL=http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/SaturnPowah/media/IMG_20130921_001310_zps847a51cc.jpg.html]


Keep it old school folks.


----------

